# انواع محركات طائرات التحكم عن بعد



## غيث طارق (30 أكتوبر 2006)

1- المحرّكِ المكبسي: 
يستعمل في الطيران بالسرع المنخفضةِ ويعطي الطائرة القدرة على الطيران لوقتِ اطول في الجو وبخسائرِ منخفضةِ مِنْ الوقودِ.لذلك يعتبر من كثر الانواع شيوعا في الاستخدام بالطائرات المسيرة وخاصة لدى هواة الطيران وهو على احجام يتم اختيارها وفقا لحجم نموذج الطائرة المسيرة

2- المحرك النفاثِ:
إنّ الطائرةَ آلمسيرة السريعةَ مجهّزةُ بالمحرك النفّاثِ يعطي قوَّةَ دفعةِ عاليةِ وبخسارةِ العاليةِ مِنْ الوقودِ. لذلك تكون الطائرات التي تستخدم هذا النوع من المحركات محدودة لان وقت طيرانها يكون قليل وسرعتها عالية جدا


----------



## م المصري (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا علي المعلومات الجميله 
نريد مزيد


----------



## جاسر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير

إذا كنت تعني rc airplane فهناك المحرك الذي يعمل بالبطاريات 
أما إذا قصدت الـ uav فالافضل تسميتها طائرات بدون طيار او غير آهله

نفع الله بك أخي الكريم


----------

